# Quesque [quezque] / dizque



## HUMBERT0

Tengo una pregunta, acerca del quesque, aunque en el diccionario no lo encontré. ¿Existe?
Por ej. Dizque que se pelearon ayer, quesque a eso de las cinco, aunque yo no vi nada.

Gracias.


----------



## Maruja14

HUMBERT0 said:


> Tengo una pregunta, acerca del quesque, aunque en el diccionario no lo encontré. ¿Existe?
> Por ej. Dizque que se pelearon ayer, quesque a eso de las cinco, aunque yo no vi nada.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Yo creo que esta frase está mal de principio a fin, no sé qué puede querer decir ese "quesque" (¿que fue?) que estoy segura de que, desde luego, no existe. Tampoco "dizque" es nada.


----------



## cLauDe-VaRoS

No es eso lo creo eso mas parece es que es un modismo de su region como la hay en todas partes hay frases que se entiende por el simple hecho de que ya saben el significado, por ejemplo el dizque ( si que no esta en el diccionario pero esta el el lenguaje popular, lo usan para remplazar "dice/n que", es mas creo esto y nada mas)


----------



## aleCcowaN

> *dizque**.*
> (De _dice que_).
> 
> *1.* m. Dicho, murmuración, reparo. U. m. en pl.
> *2.* adv._ Am._ *Al parecer, presuntamente.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


dizque = dice/n que
quesque = (que) es que

En la Argentina no las usamos, pero las podemos reconocer como habla popular de las regiones que van de México al Perú


----------



## Maruja14

aleCcowaN said:


> dizque = dice/n que
> quesque = (que) es que
> 
> En la Argentina no las usamos, pero las podemos reconocer como habla popular de las regiones que van de México al Perú


 
Lo último que se me habría ocurrido es buscarlo en el diccionario. 

¡Hay que ver! Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.

El "quesque" de todos modos, con tu traducción, tampoco me cuadra en la frase. Quizá lo suyo sería suprimirlo totalmente de la frase, así tendría más sentido. ¿O no?


----------



## rocioteag

HUMBERT0 said:


> Tengo una pregunta, acerca del quesque, aunque en el diccionario no lo encontré. ¿Existe?
> Por ej. Dizque que se pelearon ayer, quesque a eso de las cinco, aunque yo no vi nada.
> 
> Gracias.


 
_Dicen que se pelearon ayer, alrededor de las cinco, aunque yo no vi nada_

Para que la frase tenga un poco de sentido, hay que "traducir" del habla popular, al lenguaje "normal".


----------



## BETOREYES

aleCcowaN said:


> dizque = dice/n que
> quesque = (que) es que
> 
> En la Argentina no las usamos, pero las podemos reconocer como habla popular de las regiones que van de México al Perú


 
Bueno, entre México y Perú está Colombia, y seguro que esta es la primera vez que veo quesque.
De dizque, no digo nada.


----------



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

En el Ecuador decimos 'quesque' como una contracción de 'qué es lo que'. Por ejemplo: "¿Quesque me dijiste?" significa: "¿Qué es lo que me dijiste?"


----------



## maria nicola

Al traducir una novela del mexicano David Toscana, _El ultimo lector_, encuentro esta frase:
<Los dos policias esperan afuera ... sacando sus cuarentaicincos quesque para lustrarlas>. Entiendo que el quesque le da una intonacion muy popular al relato, pero me pregunto si conlleve algun sentido. Por ejemplo, si el narrador quiere decir que no sabe muy bien porqué las pistolas tengan que llamarse quarentaicincos. Algo asì como una incertidumbre antes una palabra complicada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Aca en Venezuela, mas especificamente en Los Andes, lo he escuchado muy coloquialmente. y entiendo que significa algo como " supuestamente", por ejemplo.
"mi hermano dice quezque son cuarenta ladrones"
es decir que es algo de lo que uno no esta muy convencido que sea cierto.
Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

ROSANGELUS said:


> Aca en Venezuela, mas especificamente en Los Andes, lo he escuchado muy coloquialmente. y entiendo que significa algo como " supuestamente", por ejemplo.
> "mi hermano dice quezque son cuarenta ladrones"
> es decir que es algo de lo que uno no esta muy convencido que sea cierto.
> Saludos


Hola 
Es exactamente como tu lo explicas. 
utilizamos en forma coloquial quezque con el significado de supuestamente, se utiliza para expresar  que no crees que sea verdad, que es solo un pretexto para no hacer algo.
un ejemplo:
mamá -Mary ayudame a limpiar la cocina
MARY: - No puedo ,estoy estudiando
papá: ¿Te ayudará Mary?
Mamá: "No ,quezque está estudiando.  = supuestamente está estudiando
Saludos


----------



## pejeman

maria nicola said:


> Al traducir una novela del mexicano David Toscana, _El ultimo lector_, encuentro esta frase:
> <Los dos policias esperan afuera ... sacando sus cuarentaicincos quesque para lustrarlas>. Entiendo que el quesque le da una intonacion muy popular al relato, pero me pregunto si conlleve algun sentido. Por ejemplo, si el narrador quiere decir que no sabe muy bien porqué las pistolas tengan que llamarse quarentaicincos. Algo asì como una incertidumbre antes una palabra complicada.


 
Yo entiendo que el escritor nos dice que los policías desenfundaron sus armas, en previsión de un peligro o para amenazar veladamente a los presentes, por lo cual fingen que las lustran. 

Para mí el "quesque" no se refiere a que las pistolas sean .45 o no, sino a las verdaderas intenciones de los policías al sacar sus armas.

E incidentalmente, la inmensa mayoría de las .45 que se ven en México son escuadras, no revólveres y pienso que desde hace mucho tiempo ya no las usaban los policías (legalmente), porque se convirtieron en armas para uso exclusivo del Ejército.

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

maria nicola said:


> Al traducir una novela del mexicano David Toscana, _El ultimo lector_, encuentro esta frase:
> <Los dos policias esperan afuera ... sacando sus cuarentaicincos quesque para lustrarlas>. Entiendo que el quesque le da una entonación muy popular al relato, pero me pregunto si conlleve?(contiene) algun sentido. Por ejemplo, si el narrador quiere decir que no sabe muy bien porqué las pistolas tengan que llamarse quarentaicincos. Algo asì como una incertidumbre antes una palabra complicada.


 
Simplemente la frase es así.
"Los dos Policias esperan afuera...sacando sus cuarentaicincos (pistólas / ármas) quesque (supuestamente / para que crean) que las van a lustrar"

Claro que no se refiere a que son 45, se refiere a eso que tú dices exactamente. 

Saludos
RM


----------



## kbgato

<Los dos policias esperan afuera ... sacando sus cuarentaicincos quesque para lustrarlas>.

Yo lo interpreto que los policías que esperan afuera y están sacando sus pistolas haciendo como si las limpiaran y no como si vijilaran y ya están listos para entrar en acción.


----------



## shoam

En muchos países se usa el “dizque” pero yo, que soy de Argentina, no lo escuché hasta que llegué un día a Colombia. 
 
Mi duda es, ¿Qué países lo usan y cuáles no? 
¿Es de uso de cierta parte de la población o lo usan todos por igual?

¿Alguno de ustedes jamás lo había escuchado y de repente se encontraron que en el lugar en que viven todo el mundo lo usa?

¿Cómo es que es tan normal y común en lugares como Colombia y no en Argentina?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú se las escucha en algunas zonas de la sierra, pero cada vez menos. Pero no se las considera como parte del "habla culta".

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Kibramoa

HUMBERT0 said:


> *Dizque *que se pelearon ayer, *quesque *a eso de las cinco, aunque yo no vi nada.  Gracias.



Se escucha mucho en México. Todo mundo lo usa en situaciones informales.


----------



## BETOREYES

shoam said:


> ¿Cómo es que es tan normal y común en lugares como Colombia y no en Argentina?


Hola:

Yo creo que no solo ocurre con el dizque, Entre Colombia y Argentina hay altísimas cordilleras, rios inimaginables, una selva infinita (espero que todavía), pampas extensísimas, que por el contrario, me extraña y me asombra que tengamos tantas cosas en común (y no sólo me refiero a Gardel).



> ¿Es de uso de cierta parte de la población o lo usan todos por igual?


Aquí te lo corrigen en el colegio y en la casa, pero creo que lo usa hasta el presidente.

El Quesque por el contrario, no está aceptado en el habla culta, y solo lo usan en las zonas rurales (yo hasta hace poco no me había percatado de su uso)


----------



## beatrizg

BETOREYES said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo creo que no solo ocurre con el dizque, Entre Colombia y Argentina hay altísimas cordilleras, rios inimaginables, una selva infinita (espero que todavía), pampas extensísimas, que por el contrario, me extraña y me asombra que tengamos tantas cosas en común (y no sólo me refiero a Gardel).
> 
> Aquí te lo corrigen en el colegio y en la casa, pero creo que lo usa hasta el presidente.
> 
> El Quesque por el contrario, no está aceptado en el habla culta, y solo lo usan en las zonas rurales (yo hasta hace poco no me había percatado de su uso)


 
Yo sí he oído bastante el *quesque*, Beto. Lo usan los campesinos de mi región, Santander. Me encanta cómo hablan en las zonas rurales, así muchas expresiones no se consideren cultas.  

Nota:
Como ya lo dijo Beto, el *dizque *es muy común.


----------



## BETOREYES

beatrizg said:


> Yo sí he oído bastante el *quesque*, Beto. Lo usan los campesinos de mi región, Santander. Me encanta cómo hablan en las zonas rurales, así muchas expresiones no se consideren cultas.


Hola paisana:

A mí también me encanta. No te imaginás. Mi suegra es de origen muy campesino, y de hecho a ella es a la que recuerdo haberle escuchado el quesque.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

En Bolivia (o por lo menos en la parte donde vivo) se usa mucho el *dizque* informalmente. No es ni habla rural ni inculta ni nada de eso, todo el mundo lo utiliza. Eso sí, no es aconsejable para una situación formal.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

He escuchado el Quesque, en los andes venezolanos, informalmente, más que todo campesinos, pero en el sentido de "y que", por ejemplo:

"Quesque no fueron..." = "y que no fueron..."

"me dijo quesque yo le gustaba" = "me dijo que, y que yo le gustaba"

Así la entiendo yo, y es como se usa en los andes, pero creo que es la única region  que la utiliza, en otras partes de Venezuela, ni la conocen...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

La manera como se usa en México "quezque" (a mi parecer sería con zeta) es como si fuera una contracción de "que dizque", por ejemplo: "me dijo quezque iba a venir".

Saludos.


----------



## Servando

Ambas palabras son usadas en tono de incredulidad. "Dizque" es usada con mayor frecuencia que "quesque".


----------



## Limeño

"Diz que" (así por separado), se sigue utilizando en el portugués, el gallego y el asturiano, sin que sea usada en un tono de incredulidad, sino como: "dice que".

La verdad es que no entiendo el por qué adquirió ese significado de incredulidad en nuestro idioma.


----------



## ryba

Vanest said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En el Ecuador decimos 'quesque' como una contracción de 'qué es lo que'. Por ejemplo: "¿Quesque me dijiste?" significa: "¿Qué es lo que me dijiste?"



Jajajjaj, se parece al francés "Qu'est-ce que" (porque en francés ese "ce" [=lo] se funde con "est"). 



Kibramoa said:


> Se *escucha* mucho en México. Todo mundo lo usa en situaciones informales.


 Una pregunta._

Qué es que_ /késke/ y _Quesque_ /késke/.

¿Uds lo perciben como una palabra "autonómica" y no como una contracción (tal como dijo Vanest)?

¿O es que el quesque mexicano no viene de "qué es que" (como el ecuatoriano) sino de "que es que"? 





Limeño said:


> "Diz que" (así por separado), se sigue utilizando en el portugués, el gallego y el asturiano, sin que sea usada en un tono de incredulidad, sino como: "dice que".
> 
> La verdad es que no entiendo el por qué adquirió ese significado de incredulidad en nuestro idioma.



¿Pero en el castellano (actual) no se usa "dice que" con el sentido de "dicen que" (en el português tampoco), ¿verdad?


El _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España _(VOX) echa un poco de luz sobre la extensión territorial del uso del _dizque_:

*dizque* 
 adverbio
  coloquial 
ACent, Andes, Méx 
 Supuestamente, según dice, según parece; puede indicar ironía o duda: 
_dizque nos van a pagar el viernes que viene; que dizque no lo hizo a propósito.

__Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX) __ © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> Jajajjaj, se parece al francés "Qu'est-ce que" (porque en francés ese "ce" [=lo] se funde con "est").
> 
> 
> Una pregunta.
> 
> _Qué es que_ /késke/ y _Quesque_ /késke/.
> 
> ¿Uds lo perciben como una palabra "autonómica" y no como una contracción (tal como dijo Vanest)?
> 
> ¿O es que el quesque mexicano no viene de "qué es que" (como el ecuatoriano) sino de "que es que"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Pero en el castellano (actual) no se usa "dice que" con el sentido de "dicen que" (en el português tampoco), ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> El _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España _(VOX) echa un poco de luz sobre la extensión territorial del uso del _dizque_:
> 
> *dizque*
> adverbio
> coloquial
> ACent, Andes, Méx
> Supuestamente, según dice, según parece; puede indicar ironía o duda:
> _dizque nos van a pagar el viernes que viene; que dizque no lo hizo a propósito._
> 
> _Diccionario de uso del español de América y España (VOX) __© Todos los derechos reservados_​


 

En México quzque y dizque son lo mismo; por eso el nombre del hilo.

Aparentemente.
Supuestamente.


----------



## ryba

Ah, no me había dado cuenta. Gracias, Mirx.


----------



## ryba

Ja!!

Acabo de tropezar con esto:

Sí, eso era lo que yo quería, Niclolás. Pero esta mañana lo escuché hablando con don Mario Calderón y estaban planeando botarme después de la junta y mandarme lejos *dizque* a África!! [_Yo soy Betty, la fea_, cap. 120]

¿Con qué otra expresión podría decirse lo mismo? ¿O es que es irreemplazable? 

¡Qué interesante!, hasta aparece en telenovelas de Colombia.



BETOREYES said:


> Aquí te lo corrigen en el colegio y en la casa, pero creo que lo usa hasta el presidente.



Pero igual te lo corrigen...

¿Si el presidente lo dijera a micrófono abierto (pensando que está cerrado), acabaría en YouTube? 

Gracias de antemano.
Chao


----------



## Priss

ryba said:


> Ja!!
> 
> Acabo de tropezar con esto:
> 
> Sí, eso era lo que yo quería, Niclolás. Pero esta mañana lo escuché hablando con don Mario Calderón y estaban planeando botarme después de la junta y mandarme lejos *dizque* a África!! [_Yo soy Betty, la fea_, cap. 120]
> 
> ¿Con qué otra expresión podría decirse lo mismo? ¿O es que es irreemplazable?
> 
> ¡Qué interesante!, hasta aparece en telenovelas de Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero igual te lo corrigen...
> 
> ¿Si el presidente lo dijera a micrófono abierto (pensando que está cerrado), acabaría en YouTube?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Hola!
Lo puedes reemplazar con "supuestamente". Por cierto que en Ecuador es usadísimo .

ChSí, eso era lo que yo quería, Niclolás. Pero esta mañana lo escuché hablando con don Mario Calderón y estaban planeando botarme después de la junta y mandarme lejos supuestamente a África!!ao


----------



## Nanon

Una pregunta: la forma que más se usa en Venezuela es el "y que" mencionado más arriba en el post de Rosangelus. Yo siempre lo interpreté como una deformación de "dizque". ¿Estoy equivocada?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Estoy casi segura de que es al contrario, es decir, quezque es una defornación de "Y que".


----------



## afterlife

ROSANGELUS said:


> He escuchado el Quesque, en los andes venezolanos, informalmente, más que todo campesinos, pero en el sentido de "y que", por ejemplo:
> 
> "Quesque no fueron..." = "y que no fueron..."
> 
> "me dijo quesque yo le gustaba" = "me dijo que, y que yo le gustaba"
> 
> Así la entiendo yo, y es como se usa en los andes, pero creo que es la única region que la utiliza, en otras partes de Venezuela, ni la conocen...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
jajaja.
Ese *y que* tan venezolano es nada más y nada menos que una corrupción del mismo *dizque* de otros países.

Por otro lado yo también entiendo *quesque* como una contracción de *que dizque.*


----------



## afterlife

ROSANGELUS said:


> Estoy casi segura de que es al contrario, es decir, quezque es una defornación de "Y que".


 
_*Y que*_ no significa nada en ninguna parte, salvo en Venezuela.  Es una deformación de *dizque*, y éste un término antiguo que significa *dicen que.*


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:
Quisiera señalar que escribí "deformación" sin ninguna intención peyorativa. Sólo quiero confirmar mi interpretación...
Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## Argótide

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> La manera como se usa en México "quezque" (a mi parecer sería con zeta) es como si fuera una contracción de "que dizque", por ejemplo: "me dijo quezque iba a venir".
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo con el paisano tapatío. Nunca he visto la palabra escrita, así que solamente por lógica *que + dizque *diría que se escribe con *z*. Acabo de experimentar lanzando ambas palabras en Google y la que gana por mayoría  numérica es *quesque*.

Saludes.


----------



## lizbiz

Se supone que se pelearon como que a las cinco, pero yo no vi nada.


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Priss, amiga.

¿Me podrían decir por qué (aparentemente) el *dizque* no tiene mucho prestigio (¿?) si dicen que en Colombia, en el Ecuador y en Bolivia lo usan todos, dizque hasta el presidente?





ryba said:


> *BETOREYES*
> Aquí te lo corrigen en el colegio y en la casa, pero creo que lo usa hasta el presidente.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero igual te lo corrigen...
> 
> ¿Si el presidente lo dijera a micrófono abierto (pensando que está cerrado), acabaría en YouTube?
Click to expand...


----------



## beatrizg

ryba said:


> Gracias, Priss, amiga.
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir por qué (aparentemente) el *dizque* no tiene mucho prestigio (¿?) si dicen que en Colombia, en el Ecuador y en Bolivia lo usan todos, dizque hasta el presidente?



Porque es muy coloquial, ryba. Eso no quiere decir que no la pueda usar todo el mundo en la conversación diaria y más para dar un toque de realismo a lo dicho.


----------



## ryba

beatrizg said:


> Porque es muy coloquial, ryba. Eso no quiere decir que no la pueda usar todo el mundo en la conversación diaria y más para dar un toque de realismo a lo dicho.


Gracias, Beatriz.

Entonces es entendible que te la corrijan en el colegio pero no tienen por qué hacerlo en casa salvo que quieran desarrollar en el niño la costumbre de hablar con cuidado hasta en casa para que no se le salgan coloquialismos en el cole. ¿Es eso?

Saludos.


----------



## beatrizg

ryba said:


> Gracias, Beatriz.
> 
> Entonces es entendible que te la corrijan en el colegio pero no tienen por qué hacerlo en casa salvo que quieran desarrollar en el niño la costumbre de hablar con cuidado hasta en casa para que no se le salgan coloquialismos en el cole. ¿Es eso?
> 
> Saludos.




Sí, no me parece lógico que lo corrijan en la casa. Sólo en el caso de que alguien diga "quesque". Se me ocurre que se puede tratar de padres que quieren que sus hijos hablen de manera más refinada. Labor difícil.


----------



## ryba

Jajaj.

Gracias mil.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ryba

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> En Perú se las escucha en algunas zonas de la sierra, pero cada vez menos. Pero no se las considera como parte del "habla culta".


No se consideran parte del "habla culta".

¿Pero eso no quiere decir que en Lima ninguna de las dos palabras se considere coloquial, como es en el caso del _dizque_ colombiano y que las dos se asocien con el lenguaje rural, propio de la sierra?

Pregunto porque me acabo de tropezar en internet con el perfil de un usuario que vive en Lima en el cual pone: "Profesión: Dizque Estudiante".

Lo entiendo como "se supone que estudio/soy estudiante" pero me da curiosidad saber si el muchacho recurrió al lenguaje rural o más bien al habla coloquial.


Otra pregunta, para los chilenos: ¿se usa en Chile?

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

ryba said:


> ...Otra pregunta, para los chilenos: ¿se usa en Chile?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias.



Hola, Ryba.

No. En Chile, no se usa ninguno de estos términos creados por aglutinación (verbo+_que)_ mencionados en este foro.
Hace algunos años, me di cuenta de que decían este tipo de palabras en los doblajes extranjeros de televisión y me pareció que eran sólo el resultado de pronunciar rápidamente. Me enteré de que también se escriben únicamente a través de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Muchíiisimas gracias, Aviador, que tengas una buena semana.


----------



## Pilly Sol Ecuatorial

Wow!!! Bueno es verdad y siendo ecuatoriana me había olvidado del "quesque" jaja si es cierto lo usamos de esa forma: ¿quesque pasó? como contracción del que es lo que, y el dizque, sí! es muy usado : dizque se  sacó lo loteria!! = supuestamente se sacó la loteria..


----------



## javier8907

Pues a mí me sonaba a Castilla la Vieja (no sé si a algún libro de Delibes o qué, porque en persona no recuerdo haberlo oído), y mirando en Google _Castilla+dizque_ aparecen unos cuantos resultados, algunos españoles (también de Castilla la Nueva), con el mismo significado.




ROSANGELUS said:


> He escuchado el Quesque, en los andes venezolanos, informalmente, más que todo campesinos, pero en el sentido de "y que", por ejemplo:
> 
> "Quesque no fueron..." = "y que no fueron..."
> 
> "me dijo quesque yo le gustaba" = "me dijo que, y que yo le gustaba"
> 
> Así la entiendo yo, y es como se usa en los andes, pero creo que es la única region que la utiliza, en otras partes de Venezuela, ni la conocen...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 

En ese sentido, si no lo he entendido mal, se usa en España, pero no como una sola palabra, sino tres (pero pronunciado igual). Ahora que lo pienso me suena un poco a habla infantil.

_"Me dijo que es que yo le gustaba."_ - Me dijo que (lo que ocurría) es que yo le gustaba.

Si tiene otro significado que no conozco, entonces no es lo mismo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá sé se usa dizque y quesque, aunque (por lo menos en el norte) es más común el primero y el segundo se atribuye al hablar incorrecto.

¿Por qué está tan contento Juan?
Quesque/dizque se murió su suegra...


----------



## ryba

Hace un tiempo en clases de literatura latinoamericana vimos una entrevista/charla con Octavio Paz sobre Sor Juana de la Cruz y recuerdo que en algún fragmento citado aparecía la palabra dizque. Me fijé porque no hacía mucho que había descubierto esta palabra.

Por lo visto, antaño, el _dizque_ formaba parte del lenguaje culto.



Pilly Sol Ecuatorial said:


> Wow!!! Bueno es verdad y siendo ecuatoriana me había olvidado del "quesque" jaja si es cierto lo usamos de esa forma: ¿quesque pasó? como contracción del que es lo que, y el dizque, sí! es muy usado : dizque se  sacó lo loteria!! = supuestamente se sacó la loteria..


Muchas gracias, Pilly.

Aprovecho tu comentario para dejar clara una cosa.

El vocablo al que te refieres tú y tu compatriota Vanest (#*8*) es _que*s*que_ (como en el título del hilo) mientras, según advierte horusankh ( *17*), en otras zonas se usa el _que*z*que_, con zeta:

Qué es (lo) que > *Quesque*
Que diz que > Que dizque > *Quezque*

Por lo tanto, el nombre del hilo debería ser "quezque / dizque" o "quezque / dizque / quesque" porque son tres palabras diferentes.

Por cierto, el _quesque_ ecuatoriano se parece en su estructura al portugués _O que é que_,que también sirve para hacer preguntas.



Vanest said:


> En el Ecuador decimos 'quesque' como una contracción de 'qué es lo que'. Por ejemplo: "¿Quesque me dijiste?" significa: "¿Qué es lo que me dijiste?"



Ahora que lo pienso bien se me ocurre que tal vez el _quesque_ interrogativo debería llevar tilde tal como otras partículas interrogativas: quésque.


javier8907 said:


> En ese sentido, si no lo he entendido mal, se usa en España, pero no como una sola palabra, sino tres (pero pronunciado igual). Ahora que lo pienso me suena un poco a habla infantil.
> 
> _"Me dijo que es que yo le gustaba."_ - Me dijo que (lo que ocurría) es que yo le gustaba.
> 
> Si tiene otro significado que no conozco, entonces no es lo mismo.


Sería otro tipo de quesque.

Habiendo leído diez veces los ejemplos que puso ROSA me parece que con "que y que" se refería a "que dizque" o sea "que supuestamente" que sería _quezque_ pero no estoy seguro.



ROSANGELUS said:


> He escuchado el Quesque, en los andes venezolanos, informalmente, más que todo campesinos, pero en el sentido de "y que", por ejemplo:
> 
> "Quesque no fueron..." = "y que no fueron..."
> 
> "me dijo quesque yo le gustaba" = "me dijo que, y que yo le gustaba"
> 
> Así la entiendo yo, y es como se usa en los andes, pero creo que es la única region que la utiliza, en otras partes de Venezuela, ni la conocen...



ROSANGELUS, ¿nos podrías decir en español estándar qué quieren decir las frases que pusiste? ¿Alguien las entiende?

Mis intentos:

_Según parece,_ no fueron.

¿Me dijo _que_ _supuestamente/según parece_ yo le gustaba?



No me cuadra sobre todo la segunda frase.


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> ROSANGELUS, ¿nos podrías decir en español estándar qué quieren decir las frases que pusiste? ¿Alguien las entiende?
> 
> Mis intentos:
> 
> _Según parece,_ no fueron.
> 
> ¿Me dijo _que_ _supuestamente/según parece_ yo le gustaba?


 
No me había fijado pero yo tampoco entiendo bien lo que dice, cómo que falta algo antes del "y".



> "me dijo quesque yo le gustaba"


Según Rosa:
_Me dijo, *y* que yo le gustaba_. Esto no tiene mucho sentido para mí, "y" es una conjución, y yo no veo que Rosangelus esté uniendo nada. 


Me dijo que era guapa y que yo le gustaba. Esto sí tiene sentido, y ya transformado quedaría así >>> Me dijo que era guapa, _*quesque*_ yo le gustaba.



¿Es así cómo lo entiendes Rosa?

Porque así sí que lo he oído y sí tiene este uso en México. Pero sólo se usa para reportar a un tercero lo que otra persona ha dicho antes, obviamente con la opinión personal agregada (chisme) y es por eso que la palabra se asocia a personas con poca educación.

A la segunda oración, a esa sí que no le hallo vuelta. 
¿Puedes dar más ejemplos?


Saludos.


----------



## julian7911

En el lenguaje paisa (Antioquia y zona Cafetera de Colombia) dizque y quesque son muy utilizados, este último casi sin darnos cuenta. Dizque tiene un tono sarcástico, como indicando "no me consta" o "no estoy de acuerdo", "El gobierno aprobó una nueva ley, dizque muy buena para la economía". El quesque se utiliza más bien como una abreviatura de "que dizque". "Hablé con pedro, quesque va a venir la otra semana". Si quesque es con s o con z, no sabría decirlo, en general los paisas no escribimos como hablamos, asi que es difícil encontrarlo en textos. Un gran exponente del lenguaje popular paisa es Tomás Carrasquilla, grande entre los grandes escritores de Colombia, en su obra encontrarán más de un reto gramatical.

http://www.lablaa.org/blaavirtual/literatura/carrasqu/carras2.htm


----------



## ROSANGELUS

mirx said:


> No me había fijado pero yo tampoco entiendo bien lo que dice, cómo que falta algo antes del "y".
> 
> Según Rosa:
> _Me dijo, *y* que yo le gustaba_. Esto no tiene mucho sentido para mí, "y" es una conjución, y yo no veo que Rosangelus esté uniendo nada.
> 
> Me dijo que era guapa y que yo le gustaba. Esto sí tiene sentido, y ya transformado quedaría así >>> Me dijo que era guapa, _*quesque*_ yo le gustaba.
> 
> ¿Es así cómo lo entiendes Rosa?


Tienes razon Mirx (disculpa la demora ), me referia a una frase como por ejemplo:
"Me dijo que yo le gustaba", o se podría agregar para darle mas sentido, y utilizar la cojución correctamente, "me dijo que soy linda , y que yo le gustaba".
Lo que sucede es, que es una frase coloquial, y la utilizan en esa forma, porque la he escuchado. "me dijo quezque yo le gustaba" y para mi, quezque = y que.


saludos cordiales
Rosa


----------



## Mangato

El dizque no será una influencia del portugués-brasileño?
*Diz que,* (dice que) es una expresión habitual,  gramaticalmente correcta.


----------



## ryba

julian7911 said:


> Dizque tiene un tono sarcástico, como indicando "no me consta" o "no estoy de acuerdo", "El gobierno aprobó una nueva ley, dizque muy buena para la economía". El quesque se utiliza más bien como una abreviatura de "que dizque". "Hablé con pedro, quesque va a venir la otra semana".


O sea, la frase de ROSA,





ROSANGELUS said:


> "me dijo quezque yo le gustaba"


hay que entenderla como "me dijo que le gustaba pero no lo creo / me parece raro".

¿Es así cómo la deberíamos interpretar, ROSANGELUS?

Un abrazo.


----------



## Nanon

Mangato said:


> El dizque no será una influencia del portugués-brasileño?



¡No se me había ocurrido!...
Pero me parece que el registro es diferente. En portugués no es coloquial y no tiene ningún valor afectivo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

ryba said:


> O sea, la frase de ROSA,hay que entenderla como "me dijo que le gustaba pero no lo creo / me parece raro".
> 
> ¿Es así cómo la deberíamos interpretar, ROSANGELUS?
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Así es, Ryba (al menos por acá).

- ¿Quién es esa con la que viene Toño?
- Dizque su novia. (Que quiere decir que duda mucho que así sea).

- ¿Y esa morena que está parada en la esquina?
- Dizque es mujer. 

- ¿Y Juan?
- Dizque trabajando.


----------



## julian7911

ROSANGELUS said:


> "Me dijo que yo le gustaba", o se podría agregar para darle mas sentido, y utilizar la cojución correctamente, "me dijo que soy linda , y que yo le gustaba".
> Lo que sucede es, que es una frase coloquial, y la utilizan en esa forma, porque la he escuchado. "me dijo quezque yo le gustaba" y para mi, quezque = y que.


 
La utilización principal de dizque o quesque, es para citar algo y dejar claro que la afirmación no es de nuestra autoría, que es un rumor, que no nos consta, o que tal vez no estemos de acuerdo. "Hablé con Ana, dizque le gusto mucho", traduciendo a un lenguaje menos coloquial se diría: "Hablé con Ana, según ella, yo le gusto mucho". "Esa es Ana, dizque yo le gusto", traduciendo: "Esa es Ana, según me han dicho, yo le gusto (mas no me consta, o no lo creo, etc.)".

Para el caso de ROSA: "Según me dijo, yo le gustaba", sería otra forma de decirlo.


----------



## javargasdom

Mangato said:


> El dizque no será una influencia del portugués-brasileño?
> *Diz que,* (dice que) es una expresión habitual, gramaticalmente correcta.


 
He leído todas las aportaciones a éste hilo con mucho interés, y también he revisado algunas fuentes oficiales y literarias sobre nuestra lengua común.

La última, bastante completa y con citas de los siglos XIV y XV, la puedes ver en:

http://redalyc.uamex.mx/redalyc/pdf/281/28100805.pdf

Y me parece casi un milagro el hecho de que la expresión *diz que *haya sobrevivido en América tras más de 5 siglos de ser llevada allí por españoles de todas las procedencias, con el mismo significado, cuando en España ya está casi olvidada, aunque siga figurando en el DRAE *dizque *como adverbio y como substantivo.

Personalmente, la recuerdo en boca de varios tíos y tías míos en la provincia de León, comarca de Riaño. Según el énfasis tonal con que la decían, expresaban incredulidad sobre algo, o simplemente referían algo oído, textual o casi textual, sin declarar su parecer sobre ello. 

El *quesque *no lo conocía como palabra con vida autónoma. Me recuerda la frase introductoria de las excusas avergonzadas (o desvergonzadas): "Es que...no llegaba el autobús, y por eso llegué tan tarde". Con la pausa para pensar (o inventar) la excusa, *esque* suena como una sóla palabra.

Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones a la discusión.


----------



## javargasdom

HUMBERT0 said:


> Tengo una pregunta, acerca del quesque, aunque en el diccionario no lo encontré. ¿Existe?
> Por ej. Dizque que se pelearon ayer, quesque a eso de las cinco, aunque yo no vi nada.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Humberto:

Encontré una entrada con *dizque *en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/), y en la misma aparece referencia a *quesque* con el uso que le dan en México. Incluye otra palabra de este tipo: *ique *usada en Venezuela. La transcribo:

*dizque*. En el español de amplias zonas de América sigue vigente el uso de esta expresión, procedente de la amalgama de la forma apocopada arcaica _diz_ (‘dice’, tercera persona del singular de presente de indicativo del verbo _decir_) y la conjunción _que. _Se usa normalmente como adverbio, con el sentido de ‘al parecer o supuestamente’: _«Eran protestantes dizque muy civilizados»_ (Azuela _Casa_ [Méx. 1983]); _«El otro día se estaba rasgando este maldito las vestiduras porque dizque unos sicarios habían matado a un senador de la República»_ (Vallejo _Virgen_ [Col. 1994]). También se emplea como adjetivo invariable, antepuesto siempre al sustantivo, con el sentido de ‘presunto o pretendido’: _«Frente al prócer se alzaba en su desmesura idiota el tren elevado, el dizque metro, inacabado»_ (Vallejo _Virgen_ [Col. 1994]); _«Mandonea fanfarrón el dizque actuario, ahuecando la voz para que suene solemne»_ (Hayen _Calle_ [Méx. 1993]). En la forma de este adverbio ya se incluye la conjunción _que,_ por lo que no es necesario repetirla, como hacen algunos hablantes al interpretar erróneamente que _dizque_ equivale a _dicen:_




_«Al preguntarle un amigo _[...] _cómo estaba, dizque que le contestó: “envejeciendo dulcemente”»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 1.7.98). Aunque aún se documenta la grafía en dos palabras _diz que,_ es siempre preferible la grafía simple _dizque_. No se considera correcta la grafía 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_disque,_ que traslada a lo escrito la pronunciación seseante. En ciertas zonas de Venezuela se usa coloquialmente la variante _ique,_ y en el habla rural de México, con el mismo sentido, se emplea la expresión _quesque_ (amalgama de _que es que_): _«Ya sabía que ibas a venir, me lo dijo Pancho, quesque a buscar trabajo» _(Santander _Corrido_ [Méx. 1982]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
Un cordial saludo desde Vigo

PS: Puedes ignorar los hiperenlaces intercalados en la cita, pues no significan nada fuera del diccionario; *bolaspa *es u círculo colorado con un aspa circunscrita en él que utilizan como marca interna, parece que indicando incorreción.​


----------



## Aleko

En Uruguay *dizque* y *quesque* no existen.


----------



## juanjo687

shoam said:


> En muchos países se usa el “dizque” pero yo, que soy de Argentina, no lo escuché hasta que llegué un día a Colombia.
> 
> Mi duda es, ¿Qué países lo usan y cuáles no?
> ¿Es de uso de cierta parte de la población o lo usan todos por igual?
> 
> ¿Alguno de ustedes jamás lo había escuchado y de repente se encontraron que en el lugar en que viven todo el mundo lo usa?
> 
> ¿Cómo es que es tan normal y común en lugares como Colombia y no en Argentina?


 
En el oriente cubano se usa bastante... tambien en Rep. Dom. y Puerto Rico.

e.g.

**Dizque encontraron a Willie besandose con la novia del hermano**

Los caribeños somos mas vagos al hablar y nos comemos las "S´s" y "Z´s" y aveces le agregamos a las palabras una "J" al pronunciarlas.. seria "dique"  ó "dijque"  sobretodo en Rep. Dom. y Puerto Rico.

El "Quesque" no lo utilizamos y tampoco lo conocemos.


----------



## Lexinauta

El Diccionario de Autoridades, Tomo III, 1732, reza:

DIZQUE. Contraccion de las voces Dicen que, usada mui freqüentemente para abreviar la locucion. Lat. _Dicitur, vel fertur quod_. RECOP.Lib.2.tit.17.l.4. Porque _dizque_ ha havido alguna negociacion, ò solicitud para que se dén algunos pleitos à los Relatores. QUEV. Cuent. Digo, pues, que en Sigüenza havia un hombre mui cabál y machúcho, que _dizque_ se decia Mencháca.

Sin lugar a dudas, _dizque_ es un arcaísmo muy simpático.


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> Sin lugar a dudas, _dizque_ es un arcaísmo muy simpático.


A mí también me gusta.
 La palabra figura en el DUE ¡por suerte!, ya que mi amado F.V. no puede vivir sin ella.

Cito a continuación a Fernando Vallejo, hablando de diccionarios:


> Ni tampoco está, ni en el de la Academia, la palabra _dizque_, que hoy usan por lo menos ciento sesenta millones, en Colombia y México y tal vez también en otros lados del idioma, y sin la que yo no puedo ni respirar. Me puse a buscarla el otro día en ese _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas***_ que han publicado nuestras veintidós Academias de la Lengua juntas, y sí está. ¡Pero aclarada con citas tomadas de libros míos! Si yo soy una autoridad en este idioma, señorías, este idioma se jodió. Y _dizque _no es una mísera palabra del común, vale por toda una frase: "dicen que", o "dicen que es". "Dizque no viene" vale por "Dicen (o dice él) que no viene", y "¡Dizque muy inteligente!" vale por "Dicen que es muy inteligente". ¡Pero con ironía!


De _El cuervo blanco_, editorial Alfaguara.

*** Ver el _post _#53 de este mismo hilo, donde están las citas a las que se refiere Vallejo.


----------



## Gusstave

Estimados foreros: 

He leído unas cuantas de sus respuestas a este tema y, con un poco de sorpresa (y, admito, de horror), veo que la mayoría de ellas tratan sobre (1) la existencia misma de estas palabras (de hecho, la persona que inició el tema pone en duda su existencia); (2) la ortografía de las mismas y (3) su uso. 
En cuanto al punto (1), creo que es casi un pecado que en un foro como éste, donde se supone que el protagonista es el lenguaje, se siga poniendo en práctica esa costumbre de verificar la existencia o no de una palabra. Lo digo porque, para mí y para muchas otras personas, las lenguas son entes vivos, que nacen y cambian conforme se desarrollan; y el repertorio léxico también. Es decir, no se pueden regular tan fácilmente... o al menos no como la RAE cree. Es incluso ingenuo pensar que se pueden 'prohibir', 'restringir' o 'recomendar' ciertos usos (o no usos) de ciertas palabras ya que los hablantes, así como las lenguas, son entes vivos y usarán el español como mejor les venga en gana. Es chistoso ver como la RAE puede determinar si una palabra es 'aceptada' o no, ¡cuando ésta lleva ya mucho tiempo de ser utilizada! Así pues, sobre la existencia de estas palabras (dizque, quesque -esa ortografía les he dado-), creo que existen, sin lugar a dudas (estén en el diccionario o no) pues la gente las utiliza muchísimo y en muchísimas regiones. 
En cuanto a su ortografía (punto (2) ) creo que es sujeto de análisis... pero tampoco me preocuparía mucho... 
Y, por último, el punto (3), sobre su uso, es más que obvio que puede que varíe en cada dialecto del mundo. Sin embargo, en muchos lugares se usa como el ejemplo de 1a y 1b: 
1 a  Dizque/Quesque Juan ya se divorció de María .
   b  ¿Has visto a Laura? Dizque/Quesque no vino... 

Así pues, no discuto su existencia ni su uso. Es más, sé que existen y que se usan porque soy hablante de español y las uso, por ende existen (algo que nos debería bastar a mí y a todos los demás hablantes). Pero si queda duda, hay muchos estudios de este tipo de construcciones (¿sintácticas? ¿Semánticas? ¿Morfológicas?) a las que se les ha dado el nombre de *Reportativo, es decir, son formas que indican que los hablantes no pueden comprobar lo que saben (si es verdadero o falso) y, mucho menos, su fuente de información. Esto se usa porque se repite lo que se sabe de boca en bocaa. Algo que se puede ver claramente en los ejemplos anteriores: se sabe que Juan se divorció de María, aunque no se puede confirmar ni la información misma, ni la fuente... 

*Saludos foreros!!!


----------



## Jaguar7

Aquí _dizque _es de uso corriente. _Quesque _se considera un vulgarismo de la zona cundiboyacense, lo que incluiría su acento, y se le asocia de inmediato con el habla campesina.


----------



## José Mora

kbgato said:


> <Los dos policias esperan afuera ... sacando sus cuarentaicincos quesque para lustrarlas>.
> 
> Yo lo interpreto que los policías que esperan afuera y están sacando sus pistolas haciendo como si las limpiaran y no como si vijilaran y ya están listos para entrar en acción.




El el español popular de México, el "quesque" tiene un sentido irónico, incluso de burla. En la novela, el personaje que dice "Los dos policias esperan afuera ... sacando sus cuarentaicincos quesque para lustrarlas", está burlándose de cómo los policías fingen que, sin que ellos mismos se lo crean, sacan sus pistolas para limpiarlas y lustrarlas, cuando que, en realidad, su intención es otra. Quien usa el quesque se está burlando de la intención de hacer aparecer algo como lo que no es. De manera que el quesque no tiene el sentido de ignorancia o duda; en todo caso, pone burlonamente en duda lo que se quiere aparentar. Nada tiene que ver con las pistolas, sino con el hecho de desenfundarlas aparentando que se las va a lustrar, cuando en realidad las quieren tener listas para usarlas.


----------



## José Mora

El quesque existe. Lo usan millones de mexicanos de todas las clases sociales, es un vocablo muy conocido y usado en el habla informal como equivalente de "dizque". Tiene un sentido burlón, quien lo usa pone en duda algo que se quiere hacer aparecer como lo que no es. Su omisión en el diccionario de la Real Academia puede deberse a que es desconocido en España y en otros países.

¿Dizque un arcaísmo muy simpático? Muy simpáticos han de ser entonces los millones de mexicanos que lo usan como si tal cosa. Es una palabra muy conocida y muy arraigada, equivalente al "quesque" que también existe, aunque el diccionario de la RAE lo omita. Eso sí: en algunos países, una o ambas palabras son desusadas. Para un mexicano causa rareza que no aparezca en el diccionario, pero tal vez un argentino ni siquiera buscaría la palabra pues no la conoce. ¿Entonces, la incluimos o no?


----------



## Ludaico

José Mora said:


> El el español popular de México, el "quesque" tiene un sentido irónico, incluso de burla. En la novela, el personaje que dice "Los dos policias esperan afuera ... sacando sus cuarentaicincos quesque para lustrarlas", está burlándose de cómo los policías fingen que, sin que ellos mismos se lo crean, sacan sus pistolas para limpiarlas y lustrarlas, cuando que, en realidad, su intención es otra. Quien usa el quesque se está burlando de la intención de hacer aparecer algo como lo que no es. De manera que el quesque no tiene el sentido de ignorancia o duda; en todo caso, pone burlonamente en duda lo que se quiere aparentar. Nada tiene que ver con las pistolas, sino con el hecho de desenfundarlas aparentando que se las va a lustrar, cuando en realidad las quieren tener listas para usarlas.



Hola, José:
Yo no interpreto esto así. Creo que el autor está diciendo, bien a las claras, que las pistolas "salieron a relucir", que es una frase hecha, con el sentido de "iban a ser usadas", y no que los policías "hacían como que las iban a limpiar o lustrar; pero, en vez de usar aquella forma tradicional de decirlo, utiliza esta otra de "lustrar", que parece más literaria o cómica. "Sacar a relucir" se usaba mucho, sobre todo, referido a las navajas, ya que eran las armas habituales que llevaban los rufianes. Aquí pongo un trozo literario donde aparece esta expresión. Recomiendo su lectura, ya que, además, es muy gracioso, ya lo veréis.
Saludos.


> […] Antes de proseguir refiramos, pues viene a pelo, el origen del refrán popular a la cárcel todo Cristo. Cuentan que en un pueblecito de Andalucía se sacó una procesión de penitencia, en la que muchos devotos salieron vestidos con túnica nazarena y llevando al hombro una pesada cruz de madera. Parece que uno de los parodiadores de Cristo empujó maliciosamente a otro compañero, que no tenía aguachirle en las venas y que olvidando la mansedumbre a que lo comprometía su papel, *sacó a relucir la navaja*. Los demás penitentes tomaron cartas en el juego y anduvieron a mojicón cerrado y puñalada limpia, hasta que apareciéndose el alcalde dijo; "¡A la cárcel todo Cristo!" [...](Ricardo Palma. _Tradiciones peruanas, segunda serie_, 1874.)


REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [10-4-2013]


----------



## oa2169

"Quezque" es "dizque" en el habla descuidada.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Gusstave said:


> Estimados foreros:
> 
> He leído unas cuantas de sus respuestas a este tema y, con un poco de sorpresa (y, admito, de horror), veo que la mayoría de ellas tratan sobre (1) la existencia misma de estas palabras (de hecho, la persona que inició el tema pone en duda su existencia); (2) la ortografía de las mismas y (3) su uso.
> En cuanto al punto (1), creo que es casi un pecado que en un foro como éste, donde se supone que el protagonista es el lenguaje, se siga poniendo en práctica esa costumbre de verificar la existencia o no de una palabra. Lo digo porque, para mí y para muchas otras personas, las lenguas son entes vivos, que nacen y cambian conforme se desarrollan; y el repertorio léxico también. Es decir, no se pueden regular tan fácilmente... o al menos no como la RAE cree. Es incluso ingenuo pensar que se pueden 'prohibir', 'restringir' o 'recomendar' ciertos usos (o no usos) de ciertas palabras ya que los hablantes, así como las lenguas, son entes vivos y usarán el español como mejor les venga en gana. Es chistoso ver como la RAE puede determinar si una palabra es 'aceptada' o no, ¡cuando ésta lleva ya mucho tiempo de ser utilizada! Así pues, sobre la existencia de estas palabras (dizque, quesque -esa ortografía les he dado-), creo que existen, sin lugar a dudas (estén en el diccionario o no) pues la gente las utiliza muchísimo y en muchísimas regiones.
> En cuanto a su ortografía (punto (2) ) creo que es sujeto de análisis... pero tampoco me preocuparía mucho...
> Y, por último, el punto (3), sobre su uso, es más que obvio que puede que varíe en cada dialecto del mundo. Sin embargo, en muchos lugares se usa como el ejemplo de 1a y 1b:
> 1 a Dizque/Quesque Juan ya se divorció de María .
> b ¿Has visto a Laura? Dizque/Quesque no vino...
> 
> Así pues, no discuto su existencia ni su uso. Es más, sé que existen y que se usan porque soy hablante de español y las uso, por ende existen (algo que nos debería bastar a mí y a todos los demás hablantes). Pero si queda duda, hay muchos estudios de este tipo de construcciones (¿sintácticas? ¿Semánticas? ¿Morfológicas?) a las que se les ha dado el nombre de *Reportativo, es decir, son formas que indican que los hablantes no pueden comprobar lo que saben (si es verdadero o falso) y, mucho menos, su fuente de información. Esto se usa porque se repite lo que se sabe de boca en bocaa. Algo que se puede ver claramente en los ejemplos anteriores: se sabe que Juan se divorció de María, aunque no se puede confirmar ni la información misma, ni la fuente...
> 
> *Saludos foreros!!!



Estoy de acuerdo en todo con Gusstave y nada más agrego que en Costa Rica el "dizque" es una expresión con matices incluso cultos o refinados; lo dice la gente cuando quiere sonar elegante. En cambio, 'quesque' sí es más familiar, lo empleamos en el habla espontánea.


----------



## José Mora

Darío Anselmo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo con Gusstave y nada más agrego que en Costa Rica el "dizque" es una expresión con matices incluso cultos o refinados; lo dice la gente cuando quiere sonar elegante. En cambio, 'quesque' sí es más familiar, lo empleamos en el habla espontánea.



Es por demás interesante que, en algunos países o regiones, el quesque o el dizque o ambos, sean usados en el lenguaje refinado, y en otros, como en México, sean vocablos netamente populares. En éste son usados con tono irónico, incluso de burla, de incredulidad; en el lenguaje coloquial suele llegarse al extremo de usarse con cierto sentido cómico. Puede, cualquier viajero, llegar al Centro de México y entablar una plática acerca de estos vocablos con gente en un café y verá cómo se suscita una divertida discusión; amén de percatarse de que son palabras entrañables, tal vez porque tienen que ver con la identidad propia, el saberse hablante de un dialecto del español propio de sus semejantes. Creo que, con lo hasta aquí dicho por los foristas, el tema se ha resuelto sobradamente. Sólo me quedé con ganas de desentrañar la sutil diferencia entre el dizque y el quesque ya que, como todos sabemos, no existen sinónimos exactos.


----------



## autrex2811

HUMBERT0 said:


> Tengo una pregunta, acerca del quesque, aunque en el diccionario no lo encontré. ¿Existe?
> Por ej. Dizque que se pelearon ayer, quesque a eso de las cinco, aunque yo no vi nada.
> 
> Gracias.



No, van por separado y se ajusta a las reglas de acentuación de pregunta o declaración:
¿*Qué es que* sí?--- ¿Es cierto que sí?
*Que es que* se fue, pero apenas lo acabo de ver.

Saludos.


----------



## Mister Draken

En Argentina «dizque» no se usa coloquialmente. Sin embargo, Mempo Giardinelli (el escritor, para quien no lo conozca) la usa todo el tiempo.


----------



## José Mora

En México el *quesque* es muy común en el habla cotidiana, nadie lo encuentra ni "rara" ni "anormal". Úsase en sentido de _supuestamente_ y con tono un tanto de burla, por ejemplo: "El policía me multó quesque porque había infringido el reglamento". Es decir, el policía me multó y se quiso pasar de listo, me quiso ver la cara de tonto y se inventó que había infringido un reglamento que se inventó, amen de que no hice nada incorrecto. Como se ve, en vez de dar tantas explicaciones, el "quesque" resulta de mucha utilidad. En el mismo sentido se usa el dizque, al menos aquí en la Ciudad de México.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

Raro que nadie de Panamá haya comentado que "dizque" es muy común aquí.
"Quesque" no lo había escuchado antes.
En la frase del primer mensaje, "Dizque que se pelearon ayer", para nosotros sobra el "que". Diríamos"Dizque se pelearon ayer.


----------



## AmideLanval

Mister Draken said:


> En Argentina «dizque» no se usa coloquialmente. Sin embargo, Mempo Giardinelli (el escritor, para quien no lo conozca) la usa todo el tiempo.


Giardinelli es, según mis fuentes, del noreste de tu país. Hace tiempo leí un estudio que - si mal no recuerdo - corroboraba el uso de "dizque" por esta zona. ¿Algún compañero argentino (nordestino o no) tiene notícia de este fenómeno?


----------



## Rocko!

Podría salírseme un “dizque”, pero nunca diría un “quesque”, a menos que yo estuviera imitando ese uso.


----------

